# Dont smoke if you are taking dayquil



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

I dont know if it was the dayquil, or if it is because im all congested, but I smoked a famous 3000 yesterday, and a jose piedra (Really good for a cheap cuban) and everything tastes and smells like peanuts. Anyway, let this be a lesson to you all. Consider yeselves warned! ARGGHHHHHHH!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Try Stoli Vodka instead....works wonders!


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

i was waiting a cold out before smoking but the end just never came. Whats up this year? everyone around me is sick, strain after strain. Anyway i made it 3 days and broke down. Glad i did early too since its been 4 weeks and im still at square one :c


----------



## Smokin-Pepperoni (Jan 16, 2006)

Its weird, this winter I havent had a cold yet. Most winters I get one or two at least. I think its the Vitamin C pills  mmm.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, I hate to through off your though process on the dayquil. I did the same thing today on the way to work. Popped my Dayquill, and lit up a tasty La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Felicias Maduro, and all was well.

Except for the fact I now love these little gems. My first LGC, definitely won't be the last.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Im trying to get over a sinus infection and my roomate keeps bugging me to go burn one. I made that mistake last year and my sinus infection came back and worse than before. I stay away from cigars until Im 100%.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

i like peanuts...


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Lance said:


> I dont know if it was the dayquil, or if it is because im all congested, but I smoked a famous 3000 yesterday, and a jose piedra (Really good for a cheap cuban) and everything tastes and smells like peanuts. Anyway, let this be a lesson to you all. Consider yeselves warned! ARGGHHHHHHH!


I like peanuts..maybe I should give it a try.


----------

